
Screen time is good for you–maybe - codeulike
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614619/screen-time-is-good-for-youmaybe/
======
codeulike
Original study by Andrew K. Przybylski of the Oxford Internet Institute here:

[https://www.jaacap.org/article/S0890-8567(19)31437-6/fulltex...](https://www.jaacap.org/article/S0890-8567\(19\)31437-6/fulltext)

